# Knat on a hanging water drop



## greybeard (Oct 2, 2012)

knat on a hanging water drop.small by Greybeard16, on Flickr

D7000, 55-200 AF-S f/4.5-5.6 @ 175 f/18 w/Raynox M150


----------



## unpopular (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's a fruit fly.

(here we go again!)

Awesome, awesome shot! This is the kind of macro photography I like seeing.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2012)

Pretty cool photo!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 2, 2012)

Little brown bug on a hanging drop.......Lol


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 2, 2012)

Gnat, fruit fly. Eh. They're all the same to me. They're all first rate pests.
This is probably the only time that I'll say they're pretty dang cool, though!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 2, 2012)

One more without flash



knat on a hanging water drop-2.small by Greybeard16, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I like the color better. More detail in the gnat.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice work, Mr. Grey.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! Good job seeing in the first place!


----------



## nmoody (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow is that a cool one! He is just hanging there begging you to take his picture =)


----------



## greybeard (Oct 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Nice! Good job seeing in the first place!


Thank you!  I was looking at a whole row of water drops hanging from the mirror frame on my band truck when I noticed that several of the drops had these gnats/fruit flies perched on the bottoms. It looked like a little piece of dirt at first and then they started moving around.


----------

